# Residence permit as an EU citizen



## miaandami (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi All,

I have recently moved to Paros, Greece and been looking at buying a car. This is pushing forward the need to get a residence permit and so have been getting as much information as I can online. 

The bit I am stuck on is the 'sufficient funds to fund your family' thing. They were not the exact words but that hopefully identifies the bit I mean. I can't find any information anywhere that gives an idea of what is considered sufficient. 

I don't have a job here and so managing on income from a property in the UK at the moment and I have some savings (although nothing to get excited about!). 

Does anyone have any ideas on what the thresholds are and how it is measured? 

Plus, if I give up on the idea of getting a permit due to having 'insufficient funds' to meet the criteria, is this likely to be a big problem for me in the future?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

A friend of ours put 1000 euro in greek bank and then called at local police station. 15 min later he had a permit.


----------



## miaandami (Oct 4, 2015)

samrvy said:


> A friend of ours put 1000 euro in greek bank and then called at local police station. 15 min later he had a permit.


Well that sounds promising. I don't have a Greek bank account as yet but that is my next thing.....


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

miaandami said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently moved to Paros, Greece and been looking at buying a car. This is pushing forward the need to get a residence permit and so have been getting as much information as I can online.
> 
> ...


You do not need a residence permit as an Eu citizen here in Greece,all you need to do is register yourself at a local police station,it tells you on line what documents you need to show along with your childrens,sometimes you can register at your local council office or I think very likely at your local KEP office,these are government offices which now do a lot of the work that local councils used to do, much more civilized and easy,its cheap,a few euros,you can get lots of information there on various matters and they issue paper-work very swiftly.Spain I believe requires proof of your finances and other things but Greece does not,perhaps because you cannot claim benefits here as an EU citizen,on paper maybe but in reality most likely no,Greeks have trouble getting unemployment money so sure nigh impossible for anyone else.I guess you have thought about your health care here which unless you are paying into the system there will be nothing for you or your children,in the past Greek state doctors would treat you here if you didnt have public health cover or private but now they really are not allowed because of financial cuts which have been devastating on the Greek people and whole system generally.I guess the registration is required so that the Greek state knows who is in the country,knows your address for safety reasons should people be looking for you,also sometimes it is asked if you require some particular paper-work.There is a fine in theory for not registering of 80 euro so in case you meet a meanee its best to do it fairly soon.


----------



## catmiles (Feb 28, 2010)

When we did it bank statements to prove income were sufficient


----------



## miaandami (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks for information everyone!!


----------

